# Bruce Crampton exclusive interview



## cortsongolf (Nov 5, 2006)

I recently interviewed my good friend, Australian hall of famer Bruce Crampton on my radio program. He and I discuss how his mindset that led him to win an amazing 7 times in 1986 after being away from tournament golf for 7 1/2 years. This half hour program is filled with great info and is free for mp3 podcast download at http://mikecortson.com/radio  as are all of my radio programs.

Mike
Hogan's Secret


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike


----------

